# Preparing a ports-list for poudriere



## Beeblebrox (Mar 6, 2013)

I am preparing my list of ports to feed into poudriere for package build. So far I have been able to compile a list of packages and not ports (in the group/port format), which is the format that poudriere requires.

To complicate matters further, many packages (specially lib ports) are automatically called by a meta-port and listing all the dependent ports in the file is unnecessary.

Are there any suggestions on how I could generate a ports-list from a package-list; then trim that package list based on whether it is dependent on a meta-port? Probably requires some custom script, but I thought I would ask anyway.

Regards.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 6, 2013)

Are the packages installed?  Then this will list only the minimum ports to install to recreate the system:

`% portmaster --list-origins`


----------



## Beeblebrox (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks, I had a partial-list portmaster provides.

Unfortunately I have a number of packages which did not properly register into the  pkgng sqlite database through the pkg2ng script. I therefore have a number of packages which are in a "quantum state" of install (installed-and-not at the same time). I have had to put-together a full list from a collection of places (including /var/db/pkg.bak). I have sorted through the list provided through portmaster but I have about 50% of the package list which remains with this problem.

* A separate poudriere question: Are you able to use bsdadminscripts in the poudriere.d/jail-make.conf file? If I install bsdadminscripts into the poudriere jail, will the settings be picked up during build? I am especially interested in the port-depends-version settings I have configured on the existing setup.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 6, 2013)

Easiest to probably just reinstall the ones that are not registered.


----------

